# Guitar storage rack plans?



## grumpybstrd (Nov 19, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to where I could find plans to build a guitar storage rack (preferably for free) I tried searching the forum but couldn't find any past threads.

I'm looking for one that will hold cases similar to this.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

have you tried googling guitar rack templates?


----------



## grumpybstrd (Nov 19, 2012)

I mostly get Pinterest pics of racks people have built/bought or plans that you have to register to some site before they'll even show what it looks like.

I did come across some that are just a big box that will take up way too much space or don't give me measurements.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Why have a rack for guitars in cases? Any shelf will do - just add a strap or retainer bar so they don't fall forward.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

any spare lumber behind your garage?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine are actually upright on top of an old dresser, and blocked on both ends so they don't fall off...

but these are cool too.


----------



## grumpybstrd (Nov 19, 2012)

laristotle said:


> any spare lumber behind your garage?


I have all kinds laying around.
I've started designing my own but I'm just not sure of some of the measurements.
I want it to be able to hold not only hard cases but gig bags as well.

I came across a few designs with movable pegs to adjust to the widths that you need. Basically similar to the one I linked to above, by moving the pegs it will hold both hard and soft cases as well as guitars without a case at all.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I copied this one... just eyeballed it for my own needs.


----------



## grumpybstrd (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the one I've based my design on, it's meant for guitars without cases but by removing pegs will hold any size case as well.

By taking measurements from my bass' hard case and from my son's low end Les Paul I think I'm pretty close to working for future needs but it would be nice to get measurements from a professionally built one or at least from one built to fit pretty much any guitar (with or without a case).

Now my son needs an acoustic for school next September (not to mention if he continues playing he's going to want something better than a cheap Epiphone) and I'd hate to build it just to find it doesn't work.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I found the old thread... I don't have updated pictures but I dressed the bottom and top parts so the guitars are protected.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/new-guitar-stand.146481/


----------

